# Triple Your Internet Speed for Free



## MH258 (25. September 2015)

Ihr wollt schnellers Internet :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRmMkiTB_uE


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. September 2015)

uralt


----------



## Stueppi (26. September 2015)

OMG
Ich habe das mit dem SATA Kabel versúcht um die Power der Kabel und der Batterie zu kombinieren. Ich habe jetzt ungelogen einen download von 600mbit/s und 50mbit/s up. Hätte nicht gedacht das es klappt oO


----------



## XeT (26. September 2015)

Also mit einem Wlan Kabel verbunden geht die Verbindung in eine e-Funktion über


----------



## MH258 (26. September 2015)

Mit nem HDMI Kabel bekommt man auch 200 HZ auf jeden BIldschirm .


----------



## TollerHecht (27. September 2015)

Aber nur mit dem Gardena Verbindungsstück... sollte man auch noch erwähnen.


----------



## MH258 (27. September 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Aber nur mit dem Gardena Verbindungsstück... sollte man auch noch erwähnen.



WOW das brauch ich woher bekomm ich das ? 

Ist das der gleiche wo ich Nachfüllbits für die Festplatte
Von Western Analog. bekomme ?

Ist Ihre Festplatte auch voll? Nachfüllbits von Western Analog helfen Ihnen bestimmt.
Es sind immer 100 GB in jeder Verpackung. 


NachfÃ¼llbits fÃ¼r die Festplatte | Dein-Shop.eu


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. September 2015)

Ja aber du musst dann das ganze mit Siemens Lufthaken  Siemens Lufthaken | Dein-Shop.eu befestigen.


----------



## MH258 (28. September 2015)

ja , aber wie startk muss der wasserdruck sein ?


----------

